# Juice in a bottle!!!



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi There

I just visited my own HV who said Ollie should not be having any juice at all through his bottle, which we knew and have gradually been introducing his cup i.e, playing with it and having few sips here and there but she said i have to take it off him immediately and just give him a beaker.

So we have and he will not drink anything at all, can you let me know if this normal and how long we shall let him go without juice. We have tried water today in his bottle but he refuses it aswell. He was drinking 10oz very weak juice a day and 12oz milk, so today he only had 10 oz milk is this okay!!!

Thanks J

luv Kelsey x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kelsey

Just keep perservering with juice in a cup..he will take it eventually. Maybe just leave it around..alternately get him a cup with one of his fav characters.

Are you giving him milk/calcium in other forms throughout the day??

Jxx


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey J

Thanks for getting back to me, i have to say i have been naughty and occassionally have been giving him some very weak juice in his bottle as he is still refusing a cup, beaker, bottle cup etc, i have tried the character thing but no joy he is so stubborn.

I am leaving it lying around and putting it on table with meals and trying to encourage him sometimes he will let me put it in his mouth and have a sip but otherwise throws it on floor!!! and starts crying.

He is having a large yoghurt everyday, cows milk on his breakfast and cheese every other day, is this meeting his calcuim intake??

Thanks Kelsey x


----------

